
There might be some problems when we try to make babies in space - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/babies-in-space-brain-organoids-microgravity-alysson-muotri-mind-control/
======
rbanffy
A lot of things don't work in microgravity. Any long-term human space activity
will require artificial gravity.

With a 9 meter diameter, SpaceX's Starship could carry a rigid centrifuge
large enough to be practical. An inflatable centrifuge could have a larger
diameter.

------
ozzmotik
unrelated to the article, but that banner at the top, "win a free women of
science tarot deck" really makes me hmmmm

